# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى علم الحاسوب CS >  كتاب في أساسيات لغة C# ( السي شارب )

## MR.X

*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


بيانات الكتاب ..

العنوان : أساسيات لغة C#  
المؤلف :  الجامعة الافتراضية السورية  
نبذه عنه : يتناول الكتاب "مقدمة في البرمجة" عرض العناصر الأساسية اللازمة لتصميم وكتابة برنامج كالمخططات التدفقية، ولغة شبه الترميز. وتعرض المادة مبادئ لغة C# في محيط العمل Visual Studio Dot Net.

يتعرف هذه الكتاب :
1. التعليمات الأساسية للبرمجة: القراءة، الكتابة، الإسناد والعمليات الحسابية، التعليمة الشرطية، تعليمة التكرار.
2. المخططات التدفقية؛
3. استخدام شبه الترميز Pseudo-Code.
4. أساسيات لغة C#.


نوع ملف الكتاب:   pdf   
حجم الملف  :  1.05   ميجا بايت 


للتحميل 


.*

----------


## mylife079

شكرا

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079
					

شكرا


شكرا على مرورك محمد*

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا على جهودك اخ X_MAN_1S

----------


## MR.X

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب
					

شكرا على جهودك اخ X_MAN_1S


شكرا على مرورك اخت زهرة*

----------


## ahmed868

مشكورررررررررررر

----------


## blackhos1

thank u very much :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (94):

----------


## osha2010

thank youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu  uuuu
 :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :Bl (14):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## brazi

نشكركم على هذه الكتب القيمة

----------


## dalmation

لازم المشاركات انا محتاج الكتب ضرورى شكرا

----------


## dalmation

ارجو المساعدة ولكم الشكر والتقدير

----------


## assaei

مشكووووووووووووور

----------


## نصرالدين

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## شب من الزرئا

ميــرسي

----------


## jupiter2007

مشكووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم...

----------


## رضوان ابوقطينه

تسلم الايادي..........

----------


## الشحرى

نننننننن :Df3d6b430e:

----------


## kid

thankssssssssssss

----------


## khaledray

مشكور اخي , ان شاء الله منستفيد

----------


## شذى الياسمين

*مشكور ..*
*ويعطيك الف عافيه ...*
*انا عندي امتحان فاينل بالماده الاسبوع الجاي .. ويا رب يكون خير ..*

----------


## i-ensan

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .  كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟  ألف مبروك .. لقد سعدت بهذا الخبر

----------


## عاشقة ريان

مشكور على الموضوع المميز

----------


## 0waseem0

fgdsgdgsgfg وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## 0waseem0

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## 0waseem0

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## 0waseem0

كيف حالك إن شاء الله دائما بخير ؟

----------


## 0waseem0

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين  شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## Alamora

thaaaaaaaaaanx very much

----------


## m.ahmed

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## pure_angel

شكرااا

----------


## o0hitman0o

شكرا

----------


## almassad

شكرا

----------


## الشريفي

:SnipeR (49): الف الف شكر انشاء الله يكون في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## ramifansa

يسلمو كنت أنتظر هذا الكتاب بفارغ الصبر

----------


## الفراشة2008

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## waleed _abboud

frruck you so much

----------


## waleed _abboud

fuckyou onyourass

----------


## قناص الحصن

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الكتاب

----------


## awash

مجهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــود رائـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــع

----------


## ohammad

[align=center]ششششششششككككككككككررررررررررراااااااااااااااااا
يــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاشـــــــــــ  ـــا[/align]

----------


## hooverman

c# is the bist
\

----------


## mohammed_mrg

شكرا  بارك الله قيك

----------


## mmmdev

شكرا ...................

----------


## الورده الجوريه

شكرا كتير كتير :Icon19:

----------


## yaserabady

مشكوررررررررررر

----------


## yosef bdwan

شكرا جزيلا مشكور

----------


## mmagdyadvac

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور بس انا لسه ما شفتش اي حاجه  :020105 EmMO4 Prv: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## mmagdyadvac

يا جماعه انا كش عارف ليه الحوارات دي علشان ننزل كتاب وفي الاخر مش عارف انزله لانه مفيش ممكن حد يفيدني في كتاب اساسيات لc#  مش صعب يعني 
 :SnipeR (15):

----------


## mmagdyadvac

دي اشتغاله وعييييييييييييييييييييييييييب اوي احنا مش صغيرين

----------


## mazinko1

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد عمرين

مشكوووووووووووووووور يالغالي على هالمجهود الكبير :Encore:

----------

